# Dish using unethical (IMHO) practices...



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

E* is sending salesmen door to door in our neighborhood trying to sell systems. Nothing out of the ordinary, until you hear their pitch.

They are telling people not to buy Directv becuase when the merger is approved, all of the Directv subs will have to buy new equipment. They even tried to get me to come over and they'd install new equipment for free, but after the merge, I'd have to buy my own. 

The last time I checked, Uncle Charlie has stated that there'd be new equipment for everyone and it will be at NO charge. 

I told them I wasn't about to give my up UltimateTV service, and receivers for their stuff. 

To me this is highly unethical. 

Just thought I'd share.

Karl from Utah


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

Are they E* employees, or just some local installer?

I'm betting they are local...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

Sounds like a "dealer" tactic to me. I'm willing to bet these are not E* employees not contracted by E*. Rather, I bet they work for or are cntracted by a local independent Dish dealer.

Still that is fraudulent and gives E* a black eye!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

I wouldn't think E* would allow this sort of practice.
Hughes would not be happy if they knew about it as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

E* Dealers did the same thing when the P* deal was announced. I contacted E* corporate to tell them, and they could not have cared less. I had documented proof that I offered to send them, but they declined, sating that it was not possible. I turned the stuff over to a States Attorney friend, and he took it from there.

It seems, to me at least, that they (E*) choose to turn a blind eye to some of the dealers actions. More like "Don't Ask, Don't tell"...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

You are all correct. It was a local seller, not E* directly. It is working, though. I'd bet that Dish outnumbers Directv in Salt Lake by a 2-1 margin just by looking at the dishes on rooftops.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Yep, it's the same way here in Miami. I bet E* outnumbers D* down here at least 3 to 1. And one other thing to the original poster, WTF is enethical? It's UNETHICAL, there is no such word as enethical!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Thanks! The ironic thing is that I just finished a Business Ethics class last week!

Karl


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Yep, it's the same way here in Miami. I bet E* outnumbers D* down here at least 3 to 1. And one other thing to the original poster, WTF is enethical? It's UNETHICAL, there is no such word as enethical! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Poon Lover
Yep? WTF is Yep?

It is yes or yeah, One other thing, we don't really care enethical. We understood the drift of the message anyway. By the way "outnumbers" is " out numbers " just in case you want to be all correct like you seem to portray.
Lighten the hell up. I come here to read DBS related topics, not to watch somebody get torched because of a spelling error.
If you care enough to notice Karl F spelled the word correctly at the end of his post. I don't believe I saw you praise him for spelling it correctly there. :lol: :rollin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

One entry found for yep.



Main Entry: yep 
Pronunciation: 'yep, or with glottal stop
instead of p
Function: adverb
Etymology: by alteration
Date: 1891
: YES


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

Actually, I'd think the availability of LDS Radio for Top 100 and above customers might have more to do with the DBS market share of Dish in SLC, UT.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I suppose that could be one reason. The other is the absolute saturation of the airwaves with Dish advertising. They also send out people door-to-door selling Dish systems. I think as soon as one seller moves out of the neighborhood, another moves right in behind him. I know quite a few people who have subscribed to E* because of the door-to-door guys. 

Also, the worst commercial in Salt Lake is A-1 Satellite. The guy yells at the camera and doesn't blink for the full 30-seconds. It's pretty obnoxious. He must have a truckload of cash as his commercials are on all the time! How can the Directv CPR commercial compete with the non-blinking fat guy?


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

I thought of something else.

I don't know; does Salt Lake City (or maybe just the outlying portions of it?) fall into Pegasus DirecTV territory?

If that is the case, it could be another reason for going with E*. Pegasus simply makes E* look like a better deal in a lot of cases, I believe.

Also, I'd rather work directly with someone, than going through a middle man.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

The Wasatch Front (Salt Lake City metro area) falls under Salt Lake locals through Directv. This is actually a really large area about 100 miles long and thirty miles wide, but rural Utah does fall under Pegasus. I don't know much about rural subscriptions, as I am a city dweller, but I guess Pegasus is difficult to deal with.

I truly don't begrudge those with Dish Network, I just think their local dealer's tactics are suspect. I really like Directv, and as they say "to each their own."


----------

